
Software Tester (M/with X) Automotive / Infotainment Systeme - Meelogic
https://www.meelogic.com/jobs/2019/software-tester-m-w-x-automotive-infotainment-systeme-dresden-2/
======
verdverm
Again, HN is not a job board. See the FAQ on job postings

